# Word of the Day - Abate



## Jace (Jan 25, 2022)

Word of the Day - Abate..v.

Def.: To reduce in amount, degree or intensity. To deduct from an amount.

It would be nice if our taxes could be abate(d).


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 25, 2022)

In some jurisdictions, when a criminal defendant dies, the charge/and or conviction, is abated ab initio.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2022)

I’ve been watching my bank account abate from all the extra bills I’ve had this month..


----------



## RubyK (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm anxious for the minus 0 temps in Minnesota to _abate._ When I woke up this morning, the temp was -16F.


----------



## Jace (Jan 25, 2022)

Have to say..ALL good ones, Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2022)

I sure would like to *abate* my waistline!  I think I would feel better.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 25, 2022)

Abate


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 25, 2022)

I caught a da fish a wid a some abate a.


----------

